# International School - Hague



## hsjnlssmith (Feb 13, 2013)

We recently moved to The Hague from the US and enrolled one of our sons at ISH in the 9th grade. We have found it a huge struggle to understand how he is performing in school as there seem to be very few grades that are given. Also, there seems to be very little homework so we really don't get to see much of what he is working on throughout the weeks. The school does not have a website to which they post grades for the students so it seems like we must wait until the mid term and term grades come out before we are able to see areas that our son may be struggling. 

Do others have the same concerns or am I confused?

Thanks


----------



## Jverhaartvv (Feb 16, 2013)

hsjnlssmith said:


> We recently moved to The Hague from the US and enrolled one of our sons at ISH in the 9th grade. We have found it a huge struggle to understand how he is performing in school as there seem to be very few grades that are given. Also, there seems to be very little homework so we really don't get to see much of what he is working on throughout the weeks. The school does not have a website to which they post grades for the students so it seems like we must wait until the mid term and term grades come out before we are able to see areas that our son may be struggling.
> 
> Do others have the same concerns or am I confused?
> 
> Thanks


hi,
Communication is at ISH is not great. However we just moved my year 8 kid after 6 years there to an international IB school Singapore, finding that the level here is actually lower than at ISH. So I wouldn't worry too much. The kids are supposed to bring back their folders home, but not all teachers comply and not all kids show their parents... They might also do more work in class (without parents helping) and during their free hours at school than you realize. In any case, in my experience if you worry about a subject it's best to email the teacher. They are generally very helpfull. 
In the last couple of years the MYP programme has improved a lot and the DP programme has delivered above average results for a great number of years (my daughter graduated last year) and most kids love the place (mine did). All in all not bad value for money ... I would think even a great school if communication would be better ...
Success!


----------

